# Fischereiprüfung in hessen !!!



## sonja0311 (8. Juni 2010)

Huhu zusammen.#h

ich wollte gerne meinen Fischereischein machen und wollte nun mal nachfragen ob man umbedingt an den Stunden vor der Prüfung teilnehmen muss oder ob es auch möglich wäre daheim zu lernen und dann nur noch zur prüfung gehen.;+

Wäre mir am liebsten

Danke schon mal für eure Infos 
vielleicht hat jemand vor kurzem eine Prüfung in Hessen gemacht und kann berichten

gruss sonja


----------



## Stichling78 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in hessen !!!*

Hattest du nicht schon einen Threat aufgemacht;+
Du musst bei den Seminaren anwesend sein. 
War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Howie24 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in hessen !!!*

War bei mir ähnlich. Es war zwar "geduldet", wenn man 1-2 mal gefehlt hat, hätte man öfters gefehlt, wollten die Ausbilder die entsprechende Person nicht zur Prüfung anmelden.
Es hängt also auch von den Ausbildern ab, wie genau die das sehen denke ich mal.


----------



## bikerboy14 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in hessen !!!*

Das stmmt, ich habe gerad bei Bürgerbüro Fulda angerufen und mich über Fischereischein erkundigt.


----------



## petri28 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in hessen !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen? Aus habe aus Zeitgründen Probleme an den Vorbereitungslehrgängen teilzunehmen; jetzt bin ich auf folgendes gestossen:

Fischereigesetz für das Land Hessen
(Hessisches Fischereigesetz - HFischG)
vom 19. Dezember 1990

*§ 28*

*Fischerprüfung*

(1) Ein Fischereischein kann unbeschadet des § 26 erstmals erteilt werden, wenn der Antragsteller das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet hat und nachweist, dass er eine Fischerprüfung bestanden hat. In der Prüfung hat er ausreichende Kenntnisse über die Arten der Fische, die Hege der Fischbestände und Pflege der Fischgewässer, die Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischereirechtlichen, tierschutzrechtlichen und naturschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften nachzuweisen. Der hessischen Fischerprüfung stehen staatliche oder staatlich anerkannte Fischerprüfungen der anderen Bundesländer gleich

(2) Von der Ablegung der Fischerprüfung sind befreit:
Jugendliche für die Erteilung eines Jugendfischereischeines,
beruflich ausgebildete Fischer mit entsprechender Abschluß- oder Meisterprüfung sowie Personen, die hierzu ausgebildet werden,
Personen, die bei der für den Staats- Gemeinde- oder Privatforstdienst vorgeschriebenen Ausbildung eine Prüfung in Fischereikunde mit Erfolg abgelegt haben, 
oder Personen, die auf dem Gebiet der Fischerei wissenschaftlich ausgebildet sind,
*Personen, die bei Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes einen noch gültigen Inland-Fischereischein besitzen oder innerhalb der letzten fünf Jahre vor dem Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes besessen haben*
war von 1975 bis 1995 im Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereischeines. (Hessen)
gilt diese Regelung dann auch für mich? Danke schon mal im vorraus für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Wolfsburger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in hessen !!!*

Hallo, brauch mal dringend Hilfe. Hab diese Frage jetzt mal in den Thread geworfen weil es sinnlos ist ein neuen aufzumachen.
Also morgen gehts zum ersten mal nach Hessen zum angeln (edersee)

Habe also nun 2 Fragen:
Wie sieht es bei euch aus, darf ich beim Spinnfisch mit 2 Anbissstellen angeln ? -Sprich: Z.B anstatt Drop-Shotbleie einfache Zocker(mit haken) verwenden ?

Und wie leuft das mit dem Schleppen ab ? Ist es richtig das ich (mit einer Angelerlaubnisskarte) auch nur mit 1 Rute schleppen darf ?

Danke für die hoffentlich schnellen Anworten


----------

